# OP17 an Profibus mit 2 CPU´s Problem!



## Christian_1989 (9 März 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander,

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich eine CPU 315-2 DP und eine CPU 313C-2 DP und ein OP17. Die CPU 315-2 DP ist der Master die andere CPU ein Slave und das OP17 ist auch mit am Profbus angeschlossen.

Und jetzt mein Problem: Signalaustausch zwischen CPU und CPU funktioniert perfekt. Bloss ich bekomme nur mit der CPU 315-2 DP eine Verbindung zum OP17 aber nicht mit der anderen CPU! Ich habe glaub ich alles richtig im Protool eingestellt aber ich bekomme nur die Fehlermeldung am OP "SPS Adresse 10 nicht vorhanden"

Ich versteh das leider nicht ich muss doch eigentlich nur im Protool die zwei CPU´s hinzufügen und die Adressen einstellen und fertig...
oder gibts da noch einen besonderen trick???

Vielen Dank für euere Antworten!


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> ich muss doch eigentlich nur im Protool die zwei CPU´s hinzufügen und die Adressen einstellen und fertig...


Ja, eigentlich mußt Du nur die 2 CPU richtig in ProTool einfügen und es funktioniert.

Wie sind die Profibus-Adressen der 2 CPU und des OP17?
Sind die beiden CPU in einem gemeinsamen Step7-Projekt?
Ist das OP17-ProTool-Projekt in das Step7-Projekt integriert?

Harald


----------



## Christian_1989 (10 März 2011)

> Wie sind die Profibus-Adressen der 2 CPU und des OP17?
> Sind die beiden CPU in einem gemeinsamen Step7-Projekt?
> Ist das OP17-ProTool-Projekt in das Step7-Projekt integriert?


 
CPU 315-2DP hat die Adresse 2 und ist der Master
CPU 313C-2DP hat die Adresse 10 und ist als Slave geschalten
OP17 hat die Adresse 30

Ja ich hab die beiden CPU´s in einem gemeinsamen Step-7 Projekt eingefügt!

Und ja ProTool ist in Step 7 integriert!

Könnte das sein das ich das OP17 nicht mit in die HW-Konfig vom Master einfügen muss/soll?


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Und ja ProTool ist in Step 7 integriert!


Gut, dann kann man eigentlich keinen Fehler bei bei der Schnittstelle und bei den Busparametern der CPU-Vernetzung machen.



Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Könnte das sein das ich das OP17 nicht mit in die HW-Konfig vom Master einfügen muss/soll?


Das wird es sein. Das OP darf nicht DP-Slave sein, es muß aktiv/Master sein, weil das OP baut die Verbindungen zu den CPUs auf und fragt aktiv die Variablen ab (nicht die CPUs verbinden sich mit dem OP).

Außerdem würde ich dem OP nicht die Adresse 30 geben, falls die HSA auf 31 eingestellt ist.

Harald


----------



## Christian_1989 (10 März 2011)

> Außerdem würde ich dem OP nicht die Adresse 30 geben, falls die HSA auf 31 eingestellt ist.


 
Was ist "HSA"???

Dann ergibt das auch Sinn das sich nur der Master (CPU 315-2DP) mit dem OP verbunden hat!

Ich versuchs dann einfach mal und lösche das OP aus der HW-Konfig raus...

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Was ist "HSA"???


HSA = highest station address
Eigenschaften PROFIBUS > Reiter "Netzeinstellungen" > Höchste PROFIBUS-Adresse
steht bei Profibus normalerweise auf 126 und bei MPI auf 31

Harald


----------



## Christian_1989 (10 März 2011)

Also ich hab des jetzt gemacht (OP17 aus HW-Konfig gelöscht) aber leider ohne erfolg. 

Ich hab alles nochmal geprüft und auch mal dem OP eine andere Adresse gegeben... hat aber nix gebracht!

Grad eben hab ich mal die CPU 313C-2DP (Slave) auch auf Master Konfiguriert und siehe da es geht! 
Kann des sein wenn ich die CPU als Slave einstelle das sie dann "nicht mehr aktiv ist"?

Aber des muss doch irgendwie gehen das ich die CPU 315-2DP als Master einstelle und die CPU 313C-2DP als Slave und sich beide mit dem OP verbinden!


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Kann des sein wenn ich die CPU als Slave einstelle das sie dann "nicht mehr aktiv ist"?


Eigentlich sollte die 313C-2DP auch als DP-Slave PG-/OP-Kommunikation unterstützen.
Eventuell hilft es, bei der CPU bei DP > Eigenschaften > Betriebsart zusätzlich das Kästchen "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" zu aktivieren.
Tauschen der DP-Master 315-2DP und die 313C-2DP schon Daten aus?
Sind die aktuellen Systemdaten in die 315-2DP geladen?
Welche CPU hast Du genau (Bestellnummer, Firmware)?

Harald


----------



## Christian_1989 (11 März 2011)

ja das könnte ich noch versuchen. 
Könnte es vielleicht sein das es besser geht wenn ich die Verbindung zum OP über MPI mache?

Ja die CPUs tauschen schon Daten aus wenn ich sie als Master und Slave einstelle, bloß die CPU 313C-2DP hat keine Verbindung zum OP17.
Systemdaten sind auch alle neu geladen.

CPU 313C-2DP -> 6ES7 313-6CF03-0AB0      V2.6
CPU 315-2DP   -> 6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0        V2.0


----------



## Christian_1989 (11 März 2011)

Jetzt gehts 

bei der CPU bei DP > Eigenschaften > Betriebsart zusätzlich das Kästchen "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" aktivieren.

Ich hab jetzt eine Verbindung von CPU zu CPU und beide CPUs können auf das OP17 zugreifen!

Aber was ich ned verseh ist, Siemens hat mir heut morgen am Telefon gesagt das es nicht geht... bzw das OP immer einen Master braucht...
aber geht halt doch!

Danke nochmal für den super Tip!


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2011)

Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts
> 
> bei der CPU bei DP > Eigenschaften > Betriebsart zusätzlich das Kästchen "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" aktivieren.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt eine Verbindung von CPU zu CPU und beide CPUs können auf das OP17 zugreifen!


Na, das mußte doch gehen. 

Noch ein Mißverständnis ausräumen:
Nicht die CPU greifen auf das OP17 zu, sondern das OP17 fragt die CPUs ab. Das OP17 ist selbst ein Master bzw. aktiver Teilnehmer. Deshalb kann es auch mit CPUs kommunizieren, die DP-Slaves sind und deshalb nicht von sich aus kommunizieren dürfen sondern nur Anfragen beantworten.



Christian_1989 schrieb:


> Aber was ich ned verseh ist, Siemens hat mir heut morgen am Telefon gesagt das es nicht geht... bzw das OP immer einen Master braucht...
> aber geht halt doch!


Deshalb haben wir ja auch das SPS-Forum. 

Vielleicht hat Siemens da auch was verwechselt oder der Support-Mitarbeiter war noch nicht so gut drauf.
Die 6ES7313-6CF00-0AB0 z.B. hat das Kästchen "Test, Inbetriebnahme, Routing" gar nicht (es müßte aber eigentlich trotzdem gehen).

Harald


----------

